# One of those days 2.



## JH84 (Nov 30, 2014)

I know it's a skier, and I know it was staged. But still, Ridiculous!! 

The first was one crazy too.


----------



## tomero (Jan 30, 2015)

amazing. :excl::excl:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

2:35 the invert with the eagle in the sky way cool then 2:45 clipping the tree tips. Production or not still cool, nice find


----------



## marauder (Nov 30, 2013)

Brutal vid !!!:eyetwitch2:


----------

